# Life Coaching, Whitewater Style



## spencerhenry (Jun 21, 2004)

I have always thought it funny that someone thinks they are SO good at life that they can tell other people how to live.

I see many "life coach" women on Tinder and Bumble. They are so good at running their own lives, but resort to a phone app to find their own life partner?


----------



## LLubchenco (Nov 23, 2016)

Hi @spencerhenry, 
I’d love to share some insight if I may: 

a common misconception of life coaching is what you’ve just laid out. At no point will I claim to have life figured out any more or less than anyone else, nor will anyone else. That’s what a consultant does (or a mentor or a politician for that matter). In fact, any coach who does tell someone what to do will instantly lose that client’s respect and disgrace the profession. I’m trained to ask questions and encourage habits that might feel out of reach for the people I serve and challenge their beliefs and abilities to live more fully.

If you’re curious what it looks like, I’d be happy to spend as much time as you’d like talking with you about the profession or anything you’ve got going on.
Cheers and happy paddling! Luke


----------



## Grif (May 21, 2008)

I'll do it. Sign me up. I run more rivers, wax more ass, and make more money than all of you smog huffin' Denver bitches combined! These soft ass city folk need a good dose of Grif School! Give them my pager number and I'll straighten 'em out!

My system is simple. "Quit bein' a whiny piece of shit and step up!" Broke? Quit bein' a whiny piece of shit and step up! Overweight? Quit bein' a whiny piece of shit and step up! Can't meet someone? Quit bein' a whiny piece of shit and step up! Can't get any pussy when you do meet someone? Well you're gonna have to deal with that because ol' Grif got there first.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

I could definitely use life skills. I suck as a person and at life and I suck at boating too! Is there a m.b. Discount? Bwahaha! (actually do suck at boating)(and a little at life skills)


----------



## LLubchenco (Nov 23, 2016)

@Pinchecharlie I'd be happy to lower my rates for members!


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Pinchecharlie said:


> I could definitely use life skills. I suck as a person and at life and I suck at boating too! Is there a m.b. Discount? Bwahaha! (actually do suck at boating)(and a little at life skills)


You’re a good soul, Charlie.


----------



## lncoop (Sep 10, 2010)

There may be some life in the ol' Buzz yet! Luke (from another Luke), it took some cajones to post this here but it looks like your attitude is a good 'un. Best of luck with the endeavors!


----------



## fkn newf guy (8 mo ago)

im jus gonna leave these here in the life coach spam thread


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Dude… that’s the saddest song ever.


----------



## fkn newf guy (8 mo ago)

na nowhere near as sad or brutally harsh as "when the pin hits the shell"
lost to many friends n coworkers that way
in all seriousness if your down reach out for help
988, a friend, or an internet rando
in all levity








or the grif seems to have a solid "game" plan


----------



## tBatt (May 18, 2020)

Hey Luke, best of luck in the new endeavor! Is this in addition to your current gig in Aspen?


----------



## LLubchenco (Nov 23, 2016)

Hi Ted! 
I’m living downvalley from aspen in Carbondale. The unit I was working in at the hospital closed and it’s freed me up to pursue bigger endeavors! Would love to get a Westwater trip going with you and Jesse!


----------

